# What are you Cuddling with Right Now?



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

PaladinRoland said:


> Cuddling with my pillow... Its so irresistible and squishy. So cuddly... :blushed:


But they will be uncuddled. And that pleases me greatly :angry:


----------



## UpstreamSalmon (Jan 8, 2014)

Three pillows because that many are required to read in bed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've never cuddled/spooned/insert word with a person. For me, non-living things don't count. I'm not 4, I don't have an imaginary friend or any stuffed animals. 

Feels bad man.


----------



## FrozenOak (Jan 21, 2014)

My 9 month old cockatiel named Otto.  He's a good boy.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I sleep with two pillows and I sometimes cuddle one of them. That's so sad actually.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

My iPad....he's really smart and he tells me everything I ask.


----------



## Ahiko (Dec 20, 2011)

My red satin pillow, since my boyfriend's pit bull is an hour away. She's usually my body pillow. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish an NF would cuddle wif me.. ;-;


----------



## noelani887 (Oct 16, 2013)

I cuddle my pillow every night...lol. I just have to be holding something against me when I sleep, it makes me feel better.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

I have 2 smaller blankets and a body pillow that I cuddle with before passing out at night.

I noticed that I fall asleep twice as fast when cuddling with a human being. Just a fun fact.


----------



## 01010 (Dec 15, 2013)

nothing... cuddling nothing at all right now... :shocked:


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

My kitty. We are curled up together in bed. :3


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

My soothing music as I fall asleep.

Granted, Cafe keeps me from doing said sleeping.


----------



## QuestionMark (Mar 14, 2011)

My laptop. 

(My cat was just here but decided it would be more fun to chase a ball across the room).


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2010)

If I am sitting down or lying down at home, my cat is in my lap. She is in my lap right now. She even gets on my lap when I am laying on my back exercising. Seriously, I will do the bridge, and she stays there on my stomach like she's riding an elevator or something.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

My green plaid button up shirt. It always made me think of Sodapop from The Outsiders by S. E. Hinton, so I wear it or just hold it when I feel sad.


----------

